# need help getting 1st true edge



## Turbo v6 Camaro (Dec 23, 2010)

Hello, 

I'm going to biuld a desk for my PC using 3/4 plywood 

but i don't have a router, table saw or jointer at this time. 

I only have a Circular saw. 

I know the edges from the wood from the store are not to be trusted, using these tools how can I cut this to get my 1 st true edge without to much waste?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Check around*

See if you have an old aluminum storm door, a glass shower door track (aluminum) or possibly a steel stud from the HD. Actually for most purposes a cut off from a 1/4" hardboard/Masonite will be straight enough using the factory edge. Just sight down it and look for bow or take 2 pieces and hold them together and look for light showing through in between them. A piece of fishing line strung tightly between to nails further apart than your longest length will form a straight line for reference.
A 6 ft aluminum level will have a straight edge. 
The photo shows a door section and a shower track:


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Usually there is one good edge on plywood. Look carefully and find the factory cut edge. Depending on where you got the ply, the good edge is usually painted.

Either invest in a framing square or take careful measurements as you cut the pieces from the ply. Measure the size and mark out the piece, but before cutting, measure across the diagonal corners and make sure they are the same. This insures that your marks are square.

Now its just a matter of using something as a guide for the saw as stated above. Unless of course you are that rare individual who can make a perfectly straight cut with a circular saw.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Using a clamped down straightedge with a circular saw will give a good edge. Cut with the best face down. Make sure your base (shoe) is set for a perpendicular cut. Make your cut pass in a continuous motion, don't stop. So, make sure you're all set for the cut, like making sure the cord will be out of the way or get caught on anything.












 







.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> Using a clamped down straightedge with a circular saw will give a good edge. Cut with the best face down. Make sure your base (shoe) is set for a perpendicular cut. Make your cut pass in a continuous motion, don't stop. So, make sure you're all set for the cut, like making sure the cord will be out of the way or get caught on anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1... any ole' straight edge will do... Clamped at both ends and make sure your saw will clear over the clamps...


----------



## Turbo v6 Camaro (Dec 23, 2010)

thanks so much i was racing my brain trying to figure out if i have 4 non good how to get one.. 

I have some spare 2x4's and a 4 foot level/edge to ensure everything is good straight and a 90* angle


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

If you don't already know, you can't assume your squares or level are square or level. There are simple ways to test them, and a google search will find them.


----------

